# Show us your crosses and tell us what they are!!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

This is Blade our GSD X Malamute and Matrix our LAB X collie/gsd


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Candy - Collie/terrier










Luna - English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Candy - Collie/terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!! X X


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

This is Harvey, my little muppet. Not sure what he is a cross of, but there is some beagle there somewhere 

About 4 weeks old 









I did't touch the pillow, it followed me, honest 









I like to be helpful


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Candy - Collie/terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful but..... Luna is :001_wub:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Koda, Northern Inuit x Siberian Husky


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw Sue you're so lovely  x


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Pug and shihtzu x's


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Alfie - Springer/Collie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

does whippet X devil count?!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Aw Sue you're so lovely  x


You do realise after the 21st October, she is coming to live with me, or had I forgot to tell you that


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

risingstartexas said:


> Haha No Cross ;P SOrry but I have my Rising Star Texas
> Flat Coat  No Cross  But I love him and love to show pictures of him any chance I get ;P
> haha
> View attachment 48200
> ...


I thought he was a collie x lab from the pics


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Put some more pics and an album


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is Jack , i dont know what he is a cross off,as he was dumped in a box on the street aged about 6 wks old, hes just over 4 yrs old now


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

risingstartexas said:


> View attachment 48202
> 
> View attachment 48203
> 
> ...


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

risingstartexas said:


> Haha
> I love himm soo much


Your like me  My photo albums on my pc are full of my animals :lol: And a few of everyone else


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

risingstartexas said:


> Mainly in my photo albums its videos more than photos
> But my mom Is a blogger and takes lots of pictures of our dog so I get some of her pictures too
> Much better than my camera ...


I got a cheap digi camera but I grab it if theres any potential of a good pic  They are handy as long as the batteries are charged


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

risingstartexas said:


> Mhmm I have this camera
> Sony DSC T2 Review
> But I use my camcorder for taking videos of my dog !!


I can take short vids on mine but theres no sound!! I really need to get a new one. Will hint for a christmas present :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> does whippet X devil count?!


Yep it sure does!! LOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Brilliant pics everybody! 

I am loving all of the dogs, just thought i would start a thread on x-breeds as several people request particular breeds and i thought the x's needed one of their own!! :lol::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the Bob....
















He's a Rottweiler/husky mix aged nearly 2


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Yep it sure does!! LOL :lol::lol::lol:


good! if thats the case i have a very firm whippet x devil


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

...................................................


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> ...................................................


LMAO theres always one!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> ...................................................


Trust you Bordie!! :lol:

Merlin - half Belgian, half biscuit...lol









Seriously though, his dad was a BSD Groenendael and his mum was a black & white Border Collie (with one blue eye).


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Here's the Bob....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao... I thought your toes were something else :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Candys mum was a ridgeback and her dad was a collie x lab


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Rosie,

Labrador x Staffordshire Bull Terrier/Collie aged 15 years

here she is at 6 weeks









about 4









and now :001_wub:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! X :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> ...................................................


You forgot to tell us what type they are Borderer! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

The people we got Scorcher off said she is a GSD cross collie but I honestly cant see collie in her. 

Can you see collie in her?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> The people we got Scorcher off said she is a GSD cross collie but I honestly cant see collie in her.
> 
> Can you see collie in her?


Not border collie, no.... but her eyes and facial expression remind me of a Sheltie (or perhaps a rough?).


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not border collie, no.... but her eyes and facial expression remind me of a Sheltie (or perhaps a rough?).


I did think rough. I mean shes small for a GSD but around the size of a rough collie. And not small enough to be sheltie. But fur wise very GSD like.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

This is Chazz as a puppy, he is a Jack Russell X Dachshund









This is Chazz now.









This is Missy, she is a Jack Russell X Beagle. I have no puppy photos cause she was a year old when we got her. This photo is her first night at her new home, she was VERY interested in our rodents!









This is Missy now.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They're all lovely. 

Shetlandlover - I can see collie in her. She has the same face as my old collie cross, unfortunatley I don't have any pics on this computer to show you.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Not mine but another members we looked after for 3 months. Dobermann x Weimaraner?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Not mine but another members we looked after for 3 months. Dobermann x Weimaraner?


beautiful dogs with stunning coats


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> beautiful dogs with stunning coats


I agree! They look like they have been polished!! :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> beautiful dogs with stunning coats


Thankyou


Matrix/Logan said:


> I agree! They look like they have been polished!! :thumbup:


Allways thought the best thing for a dogs coat is walking in the rain.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alfie- Staffi x Greyhound (as far as we can tell!)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

This is Bruce he is Shih Tzu x Yorkie - 6 years old.



















This is Little Britches she is Chihuahua x Yorkie also 6 years old.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Meet Rupert, the Jestie (JRT x Westie, I made that name up!)

He's a bit bigger now, but I haven't uploaded any recent pics to my PC from phone/camera.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, poop! I still cant do photo's but my little cross is my avatar (pics in album too). Hannah the Chiweenie! Or Chihuahua x Mini Daschund for the 'made up silly name' haters!


----------



## Bratpack (Jan 27, 2010)

Coco, German Shorthaired Pointer x chocolate lab aka Oxfordshire dunghound aka toy destroyer


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, keep them coming! :thumbup:


----------

